# eyebrows = trouble...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

So I've had the composite creations eyebrows installed on my B14 for about a month now, but no highway driving, until today... and now I no longer have eyebrows for my B14 sentra... I guess 3M permanent double sided tape isnt strong enough?!? So I feel like I threw 100+ dollars out the window after following all the instructions that I got to keep them on... what a waste.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

damn that sucks BIG TIME.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Huh?*

I hope you got the mounting instructions.
Where did you install the mounting tape?
Did you use heat (blow dryer or heat gun)?
Did you clean with alcohal prep pads first?

I really dont under stand how you could Just lose one, I am sorry and that sucks. Email me and I will see what I can do......


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I didnt get any instructions with it, just what I had heard on the boards (3M 2 sided foam tape... permanent) I hadnt driven over 30 or 40 mph until today... in the morning I'll get up and get the foam off... I dont think ti was the brows fault, I think it was the foam tape ripping... I taped on where the light meets the grille, the top of the lgiht adn on the corner light. I did not use head or prep it first... I have nothing against CC or Jermaine who made these, they were a very nice piece, finely made and they looked extremely good. I was happy with them. I just cant believe they would come off, the fastest I was going was 85 but it was a 5 hour drive so I have no clue when I lost them or how... I dont want any favors, its probably my fault in the end anyway, just a stupid mistake with mounting them, I was just angry I lost them... I would still highly recommend these eyebrows to anybody who is interested, they are amazing quality, your just gonna have to mount them better I guess.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am really sorry......*

Most of the people I have helped install them have no problems at all. I will talk with Jermaine and we will work out some better detailed instructions and make sure to send them out with each set. If any one has any questions or would like my info on the install Please email me and we will get it taken care of..... 


I may just post some detailed instructions on this forum so everyone will have access, Since the B15 one's are going to be released soon and I just finished the prototype for the 02-03 Max. I dont want this to happen to any one else again.....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

why tape exactly? couldn't you glue em on?
sorry to hear that dryboy. i'd be extremely upset. *sigh* and it could be anywhere spanning 5 hours worth or road.
my condolensces (sp?)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah....if i had gotten those......can anyone say epoxy? i have never had good luck with that 3m tape, especially inside my car...........when it gets hot, the glue just melts n falls off.....


id use some clear catalist epoxy, or something like that.......i have alot of highway travel during the week


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

epoxy is good, but what if I decided to take the brows off for any reason...?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....then you would use something that is either rubber or silicone based, and heat it up enough to scrape it off


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

with the eyebrows i have made, i used 2-sided masking tape used for regripping golf clubs, and i've done 85+ mph for exteneded periods of time, with no problems... i've never really liked 3M products,expenisve and usually dont work


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Eyebrows.....forgive me for sounding like a idiot, but WTF are they? Are they like half-covers over the cars headlights? 

Do they look sorta like this?

www.calaisturbo.net/images/ctle.jpg


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yes, eyebrows cover the top 1/3 or so of your headlights.... gives them a much more commanding look


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Ah Cool, yeah my car has "eyebrows" but mine came standard from the factory, and when you switch the headlights on the eyebrows pop up  The only problem people seem to have with them is they tend to fly off at 200km/h plus (gotta love NT no speed limit on open roads) I put a electric overide on mine to lock them down and turn a extra set of spotlights on when I'm going "fast" at night and for twilight trackwork (I take my car out on Mallala sometimes)

BTW my car is the same type as the one in that pic I posted


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

sorry to hear man but that sux i don't usually trust tape when it comes to my car.
that would be nice if i could just mold the brows to the hood and the fender...ehh naw won't work


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen a one piece carbon fiber grill/eyebrow set up on a JDM Integra.
It looked pretty badass.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Heh even when they are bolted on and connected to electric motors, they still fly off


----------

